# Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos



## Supporter (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,bitte mal um alle möglichen Infos zu Fehmarn/Staberdorf im Juli,evtl.sind ja sogar noch andere Boardies zu der Zeit oben-sage schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Beste Zeit zum Brandungsdangeln :m

Könntest aber Glück haben und paar Schleicher erwischen, Dorsch und Co. wird wohl kaum da sein. Hab jedoch auch im Sommer schon welche gefangen so das es nicht ganz aussichtslos ist.

Überwerf die Aale nicht!!! Die paddeln meist in der ersten Rinne umher...


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Staberdorf hat eine kleine Gaststätte wo man gut und günstig Essen kann.
Der Strand ist Natur mit vielen Steinen...man kann von Staberdort gut Wandern zum Staberhuk und auch am Strand wandern viele nach Südstrand zu den Hochhäusernn.
Das Wasser ist nicht seht Tief, so das man gut und gerne an manchen stellen 30-40 Meter ins Wasser gehen kann.
Der Untergrund wechselt sehr, mal ist Sand mal mit vielen Steinen und Krautbänken versehen. Dieses ist auch ein guter Untergrund für Meerforellen.
Durch die vielen größeren Steine im Wasser ist es auch ein guter Aal fangplatz. Bei Südwind kommen auch die Dorsche ins flache Wasser, da einige große Muschelbänke vorhanden sind.

Ich habe da immer ein Treffen zu Pfingsten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117915&highlight=Pfingsten+Fehmarn


----------



## Supporter (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen,ich habe ein Auto-sodas Marienleuchte ect. auch zu erreichen sind,wie ist das mit Kutterausfahrten auf Fehmarn? |wavey:


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

MS Kehrheim: http://www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de/

   und

MS Silverland :http://www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de/

Sind 2 Kutter die Täglich von Burg Staaken auslaufen....

Ich würde mich an den Hafen begeben und beim einlaufen der Schiffe mich in Info setzen. Hier geben die Angler auskunft und du kannst dir selber ein Bild von allem bilden.

Auch kannst du dir ein Boot Mieten und selber auf fang auslaufen, mit tips vom Vermieter wirst auch du deinen Dorsch oder Platte fangen !! www.Fehmarn-Boote.de

Und wenn nichts Fisch dann gehst du hier hin: http://www.meereszentrum.de/

Und dann hier hin: http://www.kart-center-fehmarn.de/


----------



## Supporter (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

@Reisenderas sind 101% super Infos!Somit habe ich einen guten Anhaltspunkt,was ich mit der Family und mir auf Fehmarn machen kann :m


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Supporter schrieb:


> @Reisenderas sind 101% super Infos!Somit habe ich einen guten Anhaltspunkt,was ich mit der Family und mir auf Fehmarn machen kann :m



Gern geschehen.....|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Da du ja mit Familie da bist habe ich auch noch was.....:vik:

http://www.gestuet-rueder.de/

http://www.experimenta-fehmarn.de/

http://www.museumkatharinenhof.de/

http://www.fehmarn-air.de/

http://www.myindianercamp.de/

Ach und wenn du dann nicht Pleite bist, dann kannst du ja noch http://www.hochseilgarten-fehmarn.de/ zeigen das du ein ganzer Kerl bist.


Fehmarn ist eine Insel der besten sorte !!|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

@Reisender... hast auch mal die Lottozahlen für morgen parat? :m


----------



## Reisender (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> @Reisender... hast auch mal die Lottozahlen für morgen parat? :m



Ich wüde ja gerne ja sagen.........#h

Aber hast du schon mal 6 Richtige in Spiel 77 gehabt und 5 mit Zusatzzahl ??

Hatte ich, und frag mich nicht was meine Freundin mit mir gemacht hat.|rolleyes


----------



## dorschiie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Supporter schrieb:


> Hallo,bitte mal um alle möglichen Infos zu Fehmarn/Staberdorf im Juli,evtl.sind ja sogar noch andere Boardies zu der Zeit oben-sage schonmal vielen Dank


Andre 
wann seid ihr genau auf der insel?


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Reisender schrieb:


> Aber hast du schon mal 6 Richtige in Spiel 77 gehabt und 5 mit Zusatzzahl ??
> 
> Hatte ich, und frag mich nicht was meine Freundin mit mir gemacht hat.|rolleyes



Ich hab einen Richtigen... was meinst du was meine Freundin damit alles macht :m


----------



## Supporter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



dorschiie schrieb:


> Andre
> wann seid ihr genau auf der insel?



6.7-11.7,,sag nicht du bist auch da :g


----------



## dorschiie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Supporter schrieb:


> 6.7-11.7,,sag nicht du bist auch da :g


dann leider noch nicht.
wir sind die letzte juli und erste augustwoche oben.
das ist pech. |wavey:


----------



## Supporter (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



dorschiie schrieb:


> dann leider noch nicht.
> wir sind die letzte juli und erste augustwoche oben.
> das ist pech. |wavey:



Schade :c


----------



## dorschiie (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Supporter schrieb:


> Schade :c


an vatertag bin ich auch für 4 tage oben.
schau doch ob du es dann auch hin schaffst.#h


----------



## schweizer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Hallo Supporter,
leider kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen,weil,ich das selbe Problem habe,nur wir kommen jetzt am Sonntag auf die Insel und wissen auch nicht wo wir jetzt mit was etwas fangen können.Vieleicht liest jemand hier und mir sagen was gerade gefangen wird.
Jetzt schon Petri Heil und Danke.


----------



## Miesmuschel (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Hallo,
ich finde diese HP ganz interressant wenn es rund um angeln auf Fehmarn geht http://www.broesel-online.de/

Gruss


----------



## dorschiie (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Fragt doch einfach in den angelläden nach.
die wissen meist wo und womit was gefangen wird.
oder schaut euch (falls ihr einen läptop mit i-net dabei habt) die strömungsbedingungen für die con euch ausgesuchten angelstelle an.
oder was auch noch geht "der angelführer fehmarn für küste und boot".
da sind angelstrände beschrieben sowie tiefen und weitenangaben .


----------



## Supporter (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Ab wieviel Jahre,dürfen eigentlich Kiddies auf einen Kutter?


----------



## dorschiie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



Supporter schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Jahre,dürfen eigentlich Kiddies auf einen Kutter?


dürfen ist wohl nicht die frage.
ich denke mal das es auf die kiddis ankommt. und auf die wetterbedingungen.
meiner war schon ab 9 jahren auf einem kutter.
die see war allerdings damals ruhig.


----------



## petrikasus (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



dorschiie schrieb:


> dann leider noch nicht.
> wir sind die letzte juli und erste augustwoche oben.
> das ist pech. |wavey:


 
Servus Dorschiie,
ich bin zur gleichen Zeit dort. Wohne in Marienleuchte, letztes Grundstück vor der Marine-Beton-Wand |supergri.
Ein wenig plan habe ich schon, wenn du Interesse hast, ping mich mal per PN an.

Karsten


----------



## dorschiie (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*



petrikasus schrieb:


> Servus Dorschiie,
> ich bin zur gleichen Zeit dort. Wohne in Marienleuchte, letztes Grundstück vor der Marine-Beton-Wand |supergri.
> Ein wenig plan habe ich schon, wenn du Interesse hast, ping mich mal per PN an.
> 
> Karsten


interesse ist immer da neue leute kennen zu lernen.
wir sind in gahlendorf. mein vermieter leiht mir auch sein boot(6Ps.)
ich schick dir eine pn mit meiner handy nr.
an der leuchte war ich erst einmal angeln vom strand aus hatte da aber leider nichts gefangen. 
war damals blödes wetter . danach war ich immer nur noch an meinen spots.
aber wir werden reden. :k


----------



## Supporter (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

"PUSH" da es ja bald losgeht


----------



## Scheibe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

Du willst eventuell mit'nem Kutter raus?
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung und was das Board so berichtet kann ich nur sagen:
"Finger wech von Kehrheim und Silverland in Burgstaaken!!!!
Über diese Schiffe kann ich nichts Positives berichten und die Berichte große Anzahl der Berichte bestätigen das noch!


siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29578
und hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45737

und es gibt glaub ich noch mehr threads dieser Sorte über die Kutter in Burgstaaken!

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, die Kutter in Heiligenhafen!
Allen voran die HAI 4! Einigkeit und Karoline sind auch nicht zu verachten!

Schönen Urlaub und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## dorschiie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn im Juli-bitte Infos*

andre.
hast eine Pn.


----------

